# Newbie Hot Spot Fishing Map



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

Since I am a newbie myself I figured that I would start helping the other newbie on here as well. Here is a Local map of the fishing hot spot of Escambia 
Bay and near by rivers. PLEASE DON'T OVER FISH THESE AREAS! It has taken many hours and techniques to find these spots. If you have any question on how to fish some these spots please let me know because I might have fished there more then once.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Send sketch of tackle too...haha


----------



## Nevermoor (Jan 18, 2016)

*Thanks*

I will be arriving on Feb 1st and don't know the area at all. Thanks for the help. Now know just where to go.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

taleoftails said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Since I am a newbie myself I figured that I would start helping the other newbie on here as well. Here is a Local map of the fishing hot spot of Escambia
> Bay and near by rivers. PLEASE DON'T OVER FISH THESE AREAS! It has taken many hours and techniques to find these spots. If you have any question on how to fish some these spots please let me know because I might have fished there more then once.



You are going to get banned, for giving out fishing spots on the PFF


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

This is bogus info. I have fished that spot many many times and caught zilch!


----------

